# Pub sonore MacG



## flotow (18 Décembre 2014)

Alors en visitant le site aujourd'hui j'ai eu le doit à une pub sonore pour de l'or 
Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y avait pas d'encart, simplement bruit en fond 

Sinon, y'a cette horrible pub FedEx en plein écran


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, y'a cette horrible pub FedEx en plein écran



Oui. C'est hyper chiant.


----------



## Oyoel (19 Décembre 2014)

C'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'une pub sonore (surtout en automatique et pour de l'or), je n'en ai jamais eu de mon côté.

Est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir éventuellement les données de cette pub (le nom de la régie, l'adresse, le nom de la pub...) ?

Pour celle sur Fedex, on est en train de voir avec la régie pour l'optimiser.


----------



## boninmi (19 Décembre 2014)

+1 
Les responsables du site (à défaut des publicitaires eux-mêmes) s'apercevront-il un jour que ces excès sont contre productifs ? 

Ah, si on optimise, tout va bien


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> C'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'une pub sonore (surtout en automatique et pour de l'or), je n'en ai jamais eu de mon côté.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir éventuellement les données de cette pub (le nom de la régie, l'adresse, le nom de la pub...) ?



1) non
2) non, car je ferme la page dans ce cas (dommage pour vous)
3) non, car ce n'est pas mon problème. C'est à vous de valider les pubs, pas à moi. Moi, ça m'embête d'avoir la pub, donc, voir 2)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h31 ----------




Himeji a dit:


> Oui. C'est hyper chiant.





Oyoel a dit:


> Pour celle sur Fedex, on est en train de voir avec la régie pour l'optimiser.





boninmi a dit:


> +1
> Les responsables du site (à défaut des publicitaires eux-mêmes) s'apercevront-il un jour que ces excès sont contre productifs ?
> 
> Ah, si on optimise, tout va bien



Le problème, ce n'est pas l'optimisation, le problème c'est que c'est de [CENSURE].

Bref, venez pas vous plaindre de l'utilisation d'AdBlock après. Une seule pub en plein écran / sonore / animée / trop colorée justifie largement l'utilisation permanente d'AdBlock.


----------



## Oyoel (20 Décembre 2014)

La pub fedex est partie ce soir, elle ne devrait plus vous importuner.

Pour le reste, on enquête, et je ne crois pas qu'il soit pour autant utile d'utiliser un ton aussi condescendant.  

On a pas forcément la main sur toutes les pubs, on ne peut parfois que réagir après coup, c'est pour ça qu'il nous faut des infos. Encore une fois, on est aussi visiteur de nos sites/forums, et on veut que votre expérience soit la meilleure possible


----------



## cl97 (20 Décembre 2014)

Tu es modo que je sache. Et on est dans un forum, un lien d'entre-aide. C'est quand même la base de s'entraider..

Les pubs audio, il y en a eu, mais à chaque fois qu'on a eu vent de leur existence sur les forums, on les a fait retirer. Concernant la pub, dois-je rappeler qu'on propose une version sans pub aux membres émérites ?

Le coup de la validation de la pub c'est bien gentil mais dans les faits c'est impossible. Avec les régies premium, on a un droit de regard et on est en capacité de valider ou de couper assez vite les publicités qui posent problème.

Avec Google, y peut-être 5000 publicités qui tournent sur les sites. On ne peut pas mettre une personne qui ne fait que ça. C'est impossible financièrement parlant et pour son état mental aussi. Alors si au lieu de geindre, tu nous aurais donné l'URL ou au moins le nom de l'annonceur, elle serait peut-être déjà bloquée la pub. Mais ça t'aurais loupé une occasion de te plaindre et je sais que tu aimes trop ça


----------

